# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Graphic LCD 128x64

## DT200

Έχω ψάξει τον κόσμο όλο και δεν βρίσκω με τίποτα 
Τις εντολές για την λειτουργία του controller KS0108.   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Δηλαδή αν ήθελα να την οδηγήσω με dip switches τι θα έκανα ?

Έχουμε κάποια ιδέα ?

----------


## chip

http://www.techtoys.com.hk/Displays/...64J/ks0108.pdf

στη σελίδα 13 έχει τις εντολές.
Με μία πολύ γρήογρη ματιά κατάλαβα (μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος βέβαια) οτι δεν έχει χαρακτήρες αλλά γράφεις σαν bitmap στη μνήμη αυτό που θέλεις... (με τις εντολές φορτώνεις τη διεύθυνση που θα στείλεις data Κλπ)
Μάλλον γίνεται να κάνεις κάτι και με διακοπτάκια απλά θα πρέπει να στείλεις αρκετά data και θα ναι λίγο βαρετό.

----------


## DT200

τα dip switches τα ανέφερα για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα.
έχω τρεις μέρες τώρα που ασχολούμαι και έχω καταφέρει  
να γράψω κείμενο αλλά όχι στο να αλλάξω μόνο ένα pixel
όστε να δημιουργήσω γραφικά .
π.χ. για γραφική απεικόνιση μίας αναλογικής εισόδου 

σε ευχαριστώ για των χρόνο σου !

----------


## DT200

Στην πραγματικότητα χρειάζομαι κάτι σαν και αυτό 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/inde...act=view&id=43
που είναι ο οδηγός για την λειτουργία του.

----------


## tasos987

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους
Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ

http://en.radzio.dxp.pl/ks0108/
Δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησα καθόλου

----------


## DT200

Σε ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση σου αλλά ξέρω μόνο PIC .

Το μόνο πρόβλημα πού έχω είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω μόνο ένα πίξελ αλλά και τα 8Χ1 πίξελ 
Που περιλαμβάνει κάθε διεύθυνση με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να τραβήξω στενές γραμμές , 
κύκλους κ.α. που απαιτούν να αποτελούνται από το πάχος ενός πίξελ.
Η οθόνη δουλεύει και αυτό το λέω διότι έχω βάλει και άλλη οθόνη (ακριβός ίδια) και 
μπορώ να εμφανίζω όποια εικόνα και όποιο χαρακτήρα θέλω .
Έχω οργώσει το Internet , διαβάζω και πειραματίζομαι 8 με 10 ώρες την ημέρα εδώ και 5 ημέρες , έχω λαλήσει !
Όλοι μου λένε ότι έπρεπε να δουλεύει σωστά, έχω αλλάξει 4 γλώσσες προγραμματισμού και 
φυσικά χρησιμοποιώ τα παραδείγματα που δίνουν.

δεν τολμώ να ζητήσω βοήθεια από κανέναν ποια , έχω πάρει την κατηφόρα ... αντίο   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tasos987

Αν βρεις το κουράγιο η την όρεξη ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ

http://www.compsys1.com/workbench/On...ontroller.html

Έχει πιστεύω ότι σου χρειάζεται και τσεκάρισε τις παραπομπές (links) που έχει.
Μέρες που έρχονται mail στον Αι Βασίλη δοκίμασες ? Ενίοται πιάνει (tested)   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Έλενξε επίσης το lcd contrast  και glcd contrast  γιατί υπάρχει και το ενδεχόμενο να βγάζεις dots και να μην τα βλέπεις  :Σκέψη:

----------


## chip

Πιστεύω οτι είναι λογικό!
Δηλαδή πιστεύω οτι το ολοκληρωμένω έχει δυνατότητα μόνο Byte-addresing και όχι ανα bit (πιχελ)
Αύτο επιβεβαιώνεται και από το γεγωνός οτι καταχωρητητής X και ο καταχωρητής Y είναι μόνο 6bit ενώ το ολοκληρωμένο υποστηρίζει οθόνες 128x480.
Για να κάνεις αυτό που λες (λεπτές γραμμές) θα πρέπει όταν αποφασίσεις να πειράξεις ένα pixel να εντοπίσεις σε ποιο byte περιέχεται αυτό το pixel. Θα διαβάσεις το byte από την οθόνη θα πειράξεις μόνο το pixel που θέλεις (εντολή and για μηδενισμό και εντολή or για άναμα) και στη συνέχεια θα το ξαναστείλεις το byte  αυτό στην οθόνη. Κατι τέτοιο ακούγεται και λογικό αν σκεφτεί κανείς οτι μέχρι πριν 15 χρόνια περίπου όλες οι κάρτες γραφικών των PC (Το 99% έστω) έτσι δούλευαν.
Βέβαια αν έχει πολύ μνήμη RAM στο μικροελεγκτή σου, ίσως είναι πιο ευκολο (και πολύ πιο γρήγορο) να κρατάς όλη την εικόνα και στη RAM του μικροελεγκτή οπότε κάνεις αναγνώσεις από εκεί και όχι από τη μνήμη της LCD.

----------


## DT200

φιλέ chip αυτό που λες το έχω κάνει με επιτυχία και η αλήθεια είναι ότι έτσι γίνετε άλλα αν το κάνω αυτό θα
είναι σαν να προσπαθώ να ξανά ανακαλύψω τον τροχό , δηλαδή αν κάτσω να φτιάξω ξανά από την αρχή 
τις ρουτίνες θα λιώσει το πληκτρολόγιο μου και θα αντικαταστήσω την υψηλού επιπέδου γλώσσα που 
χρησιμοποιώ με μία δική μου , εγώ θα ήθελα να κάνω αυτό που κάνουν όλοι οι 
φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι , να γράψω ένα πρόγραμμα με έτοιμες ρουτίνες και 
να δουλέψει πλήρως χωρείς υποχωρήσεις !

Υ.Γ. η προσπάθεια συνεχίζετε ...

----------


## DT200

Και ναι ! κύριοι η επιτυχία είναι μαζί μου !!!   :Very Happy:  
Λίγη θεωρία πρώτα .
Οι γραφικές LCD έχουν 8 πιν για δεδομένα και 6 πιν για τον έλεγχο 
cs1   το χρησιμοποιούμε για να επικοινωνήσουμε με το πρώτο IC της οθόνης 
cs2   χρησιμοποιούμε για να επικοινωνήσουμε με το δεύτερο IC της οθόνης
r/s    για την επιλογή εντολών ή δεδομένων
r/w   για εγράφη ή ανάγνωση 
rst    είναι το reset
en    είναι το σήμα επίτρεψεις για να μπουν τα δεδομένα 

Πού ήταν το λάθος μου. (ο gsmaster θα μου τα ψάλει σίγουρα)    :Laughing:  

Επειδή ο μ/ε δεν είχε αρκετά ποδαράκια έβαλα το r/w κατευθείαν στην γείωση όπως έκανα τόσο 
Καιρό με τις απλές οθόνες 
Η διαδικασία όμως , για επηρεάσεις μόνο ένα πίξελ είναι,
ο μ/ε να διαβάζει την υπάρχων κατάσταση του πίξελ και να πράξει αναλόγως 
Εγώ όμως είχα βάλει το r/w στην γείωση άρα διάβαζε …    :Evil or Very Mad:  

Όπως θα καταλάβατε το μόνο καλό που βγήκε είναι ότι έγινα γκουρού-master στις γραφικές LCD

Περιμένω σχόλια   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dikos

Μπράβο φίλε, ανέβασε και καμία φώτο να δούμε.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nemmesis

:OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   μπραβο φιλε DT... (ασχετο αλλα θα το πω  :Laughing:  )και εγω εκανα μια προοδο με την mikrobasic.. πριν μια βδομαδα δεν μπορουσα καν να ρυθμισω τον f88 αλλα τωρα εχω μια αναλογικη εισοδο που εμφανιζεται σε μια 2χ16 και να ρυθμιζετε μια "αναλογικη" ενδιξη στην οθονη με custom char... ξερω θα γελασες αλλα σιγα σιγα θα παω και στις glcd...  :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:

----------


## DT200

μπράβο φίλε πάρα πολύ ωραίο !!!
δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να πω τίποτα διότι 
εγώ δεν το έχω φτιάξει αυτό ακόμα. 
κάποια στιγμή ήθελα να το φτιάξω γιατί ζήλεψα από 
ένα που είχε ποστάρει ο gsmaster αλλά τότε μου φαίνονταν βουνό, 
δεν είχα ανακαλύψει και την mikrobasic.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2075

από ότι φαίνεται θα το φτιάξω τώρα , έχω μία πλακέτα 
πειραματόζωο και θέλει μόνο προγραμματισμό

----------


## DT200

Nemmesis γιατί δεν βλέπουμε μία πραγματική τάση 
αλλά ένα αριθμό ?

----------


## chip

:Applause:   :Applause:

----------


## DT200

> Μπράβο φίλε, ανέβασε και καμία φώτο να δούμε.



είναι λίγο δύσκολο αλλά θα σας δείξω τι είδα και 
μπήκα στο τρυπάκι 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Try15A7B-HE

----------


## dikos

Ναι ναι σούπερ, το είχα δεί και εγώ το βιντεάκι και είχα ζηλέψει.
Μπράβο και πάλι.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Nemmesis γιατί δεν βλέπουμε μία πραγματική τάση 
> αλλά ένα αριθμό ?



γιατι το κυκλωμα δεν το εκανα για καποιο ειδικο λογο... απλα για εκπαιδευτικους λογους εγινε ολο το project.... το vref- και  vref+ ειναι Vss και Vdd στα 0V και 5V αντιστιχα οποτε ο adc παιρνει την τιμη 0 στα 0V και καπου 1020 στα 5V... οποτε αν κανουμε 1020/2 = 510 και αν το τυποσουμε στην οθονη σαν "5.10V" θα ειναι σαν ενα βολτομετρο μεχρι τα 5V... το εχω κανει αυτο... επισης εχω κανει ενα θερμομετρ με το lm35 οταν μαθαινα το acd...

----------


## DT200

εγώ έχω κάνει αυτό  με ένα PIC16F876 @4MHz   (Με MikroBasic)




```
program PIC_ADC_LCD

dim TEMP as word
DIM TXT AS STRING&#91;7&#93;

main&#58;
  ADCON0 = %01000111
  ADCON1 = %10001110
  TRISA  = $FF
  TRISB  = 0
  Lcd_CONFIG &#40;PORTB,2,3,1,4,5,6,7&#41;  ' Initialize LCD connected to PORTB
  Lcd_Cmd&#40;LCD_CURSOR_OFF&#41;          ' Send command cursor off
  LCD_OUT &#40;1,6,"DT200"&#41;
  LCD_OUT &#40;2,7,"DC VOLT"&#41;
  LCD_OUT &#40;2,2,"."&#41;

while TRUE

    temp = Adc_Read&#40;0&#41;
    TEMP = &#40;TEMP*49&#41;/100
    WORDTOSTR &#40;TEMP,TXT&#41;
     lcd_chr&#40;2, 1, txt&#91;2&#93;&#41;           'Με αυτές τις εντολές  τοποθετώ ένα, ένα τον χαρακτήρα στην θέση που θέλω
     lcd_chr&#40;2, 3, txt&#91;3&#93;&#41;           'Διότι υπάρχει και η τελεία στην δεύτερη θέση της LCD 
     lcd_chr&#40;2, 4, txt&#91;4&#93;&#41;
  
  wend

  end.
```

----------


## Lykos1986

DT200 είχα δουλέψει με αυτήν την οθόνη και είχα γράψει έναν υποτυπώδη driver για την CCS. Δυστυχώς ο driver δεν βρίσκετε στον υπολογιστή που έχω μαζί μου οπότε κάθε βοήθεια σε μερικούς μήνες… 

Το να γράψει όμως έναν driver για τέτοια οθόνη με την CCS δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο. Το πρόβλημα είναι που θα βρεις την επιφάνεια που προστίθεται πάνω στην οθόνη για να την κανείς touch screen. Αν κάποιος ξέρει που θα τις βρούμε… ας μας ενημερώσει!!!

----------


## DT200

Με λίγο ψάξιμο όλες αυτές τις ημέρες βρήκα αυτό 
και λέω να πάρω μία αν θέλει και κάποιος άλλος να 
το πει για να κάνω μια συγκεντρωτική να μας έρθει φθηνότερα.

http://www.circuit-ed.com/index.aspx

----------


## dikos

Θα ήθελα και εγώ μία, αλλά απο προγραμματισμό και τέτοια δεν έχω ιδέα  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lykos1986

Εγώ θέλω δύο! Μμμμ… μεγάλη ομαδική μυρίζομαι!!! 

Dikos:
Μην σε απασχολεί το θέμα προγραμματισμού. Όπως είπα και παραπάνω είχα γράψει ένα driver για αυτόν τον controller και είχα κάνει κάποιες δοκιμές! Φυσικά ήθελε αρκετές βελτιώσεις αλλά δούλευε κανονικά. Μπορούμε επίσης να εισάγουμε σε αυτόν τον driver ότι άλλο θέλουμε, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του touch controller.

----------


## MOJO

Και εγω δυο θέλω.

----------


## dikos

> Εγώ θέλω δύο! Μμμμ… μεγάλη ομαδική μυρίζομαι!!! 
> 
> Dikos:
> Μην σε απασχολεί το θέμα προγραμματισμού. Όπως είπα και παραπάνω είχα γράψει ένα driver για αυτόν τον controller και είχα κάνει κάποιες δοκιμές! Φυσικά ήθελε αρκετές βελτιώσεις αλλά δούλευε κανονικά. Μπορούμε επίσης να εισάγουμε σε αυτόν τον driver ότι άλλο θέλουμε, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του touch controller.



OK.Ευχαριστώ. Τότε θέλω και εγώ μία.

----------


## DT200

> Μην σε απασχολεί το θέμα προγραμματισμού. Όπως είπα και παραπάνω είχα γράψει ένα driver για αυτόν τον controller και είχα κάνει κάποιες δοκιμές! Φυσικά ήθελε αρκετές βελτιώσεις αλλά δούλευε κανονικά. Μπορούμε επίσης να εισάγουμε σε αυτόν τον driver ότι άλλο θέλουμε, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του touch controller.



φίλε Lykos1986 γιατί μπήκες στον κόπο να γράψεις driver, αφού το πρωτόκολλο KS0108 είναι πασίγνωστο 
και το έχουν όλες οι γλώσσες υψηλού επιπέδου ?

----------


## Nemmesis

θελω και εγω μια... αλλα πως θα γινει ολο το θεμα? δλδ ποιος εγγυειται στον DT200 οτι οποιος ζητισει τωρα θα παρει την οθονη οταν ερθει? δεν θα πρεπει να του δωσουμε τουλαχιστον ενα ποσοστο απο το κοστος της οθονης?

----------


## DT200

> το vref- και  vref+ ειναι Vss και Vdd στα 0V και 5V αντιστιχα οποτε ο adc παιρνει την τιμη 0 στα 0V και καπου 1020 στα 5V... οποτε αν κανουμε 1020/2 = 510 και αν το τυποσουμε στην οθονη σαν "5.10V" θα ειναι σαν ενα βολτομετρο μεχρι τα 5V...



φίλε Nemmesis να μου επιτρέψεις να σου κάνω μία μικρή διόρθωση ο adc είναι 10bit, άρα για την ακρίβεια των υπολογισμών σου να 
πούμε ότι ο μέγιστος αριθμός είναι 1024 σε αυτή τη περίπτωση δεν είναι σημαντικό αλλά σε κάποια άλλη ίσος .

και μία ερώτηση τώρα , πώς εισάγεις του LCD Custom Character στο πρόγραμμα σου?

----------


## Lykos1986

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Lykos1986
> 
> 
> Μην σε απασχολεί το θέμα προγραμματισμού. Όπως είπα και παραπάνω είχα γράψει ένα driver για αυτόν τον controller και είχα κάνει κάποιες δοκιμές! Φυσικά ήθελε αρκετές βελτιώσεις αλλά δούλευε κανονικά. Μπορούμε επίσης να εισάγουμε σε αυτόν τον driver ότι άλλο θέλουμε, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του touch controller.
> 
> 
> 
> φίλε Lykos1986 γιατί μπήκες στον κόπο να γράψεις driver, αφού το πρωτόκολλο KS0108 είναι πασίγνωστο 
> και το έχουν όλες οι γλώσσες υψηλού επιπέδου ?




Εεεε.... δεν είναι ακριβός έτσι τα πράγματα... οι οθόνες γραφικών δεν είναι σαν τις αλφαριθμητικές που έχει περιορισμένες δυνατότητες. Αν θες να συνεργάζεσαι τέλεια με την οθόνη για την εφαρμογή που θέλεις τότε θες καινούριο driver. Οι άλλοι απλά γεμίζουν την μνήμη σού κώδικα. Φυσικά αυτό που λες ισχύει. Πχ η CCS έχει έναν driver για αυτην την οθόνη αλλά θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις και ένα ακόμα αρχείο (έστω driver) για να μπορέσεις να τραβήξεις γραμμές κτλ...

----------


## DT200

> θελω και εγω μια... αλλα πως θα γινει ολο το θεμα? δλδ ποιος εγγυειται στον DT200 οτι οποιος ζητισει τωρα θα παρει την οθονη οταν ερθει? δεν θα πρεπει να του δωσουμε τουλαχιστον ενα ποσοστο απο το κοστος της οθονης?



αντικειμενικά, όποιος παραγγείλει οθόνη μέσω εμένα, θα πρέπει να μου δώσει προκαταβολικά όλο το ποσό ή όλοι να 
δώσουμε τα λευτά σε κάποιον άλλο σαν τον Liko1986 ή gsmaster

----------


## DT200

> Εεεε.... δεν είναι ακριβός έτσι τα πράγματα... οι οθόνες γραφικών δεν είναι σαν τις αλφαριθμητικές που έχει περιορισμένες δυνατότητες. Αν θες να συνεργάζεσαι τέλεια με την οθόνη για την εφαρμογή που θέλεις τότε θες καινούριο driver. Οι άλλοι απλά γεμίζουν την μνήμη σού κώδικα. Φυσικά αυτό που λες ισχύει. Πχ η CCS έχει έναν driver για αυτην την οθόνη αλλά θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις και ένα ακόμα αρχείο (έστω driver) για να μπορέσεις να τραβήξεις γραμμές κτλ...



ίσος να έχεις δίκιο δεν έχω τις γνώσεις για να δώσω επιχειρήματα , πάντως με την Mikrobasic τα κάνω όλα όσα θέλω.

----------


## dikos

DT200 Πές μου όποτε θέλεις να βρεθούμε να σου δώσω τα χρήματα για την οθόνη.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

ΥΓ. πάλι σε αγκαρία βλέπω να σε βάζω με την οθόνη.

----------


## DT200

> DT200 Πές μου όποτε θέλεις να βρεθούμε να σου δώσω τα χρήματα για την οθόνη.
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> 
> ΥΓ. πάλι σε αγκαρία βλέπω να σε βάζω με την οθόνη.



προφανώς θα φτιάξουμε κάτι κοινό όλοι, άρα ένα PCB για όλους είναι αρκετό.

----------


## dikos

:OK:

----------


## Lykos1986

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Nemmesis
> 
> θελω και εγω μια... αλλα πως θα γινει ολο το θεμα? δλδ ποιος εγγυειται στον DT200 οτι οποιος ζητισει τωρα θα παρει την οθονη οταν ερθει? δεν θα πρεπει να του δωσουμε τουλαχιστον ενα ποσοστο απο το κοστος της οθονης?
> 
> 
> 
> αντικειμενικά, όποιος παραγγείλει οθόνη μέσω εμένα, θα πρέπει να μου δώσει προκαταβολικά όλο το ποσό ή όλοι να 
> δώσουμε τα λευτά σε κάποιον άλλο σαν τον Liko1986 ή gsmaster




Μην αγχώνεστε για τέτοια πράγματα!!! DT200 = εγγύηση!!!

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Nemmesis
> 
> το vref- και  vref+ ειναι Vss και Vdd στα 0V και 5V αντιστιχα οποτε ο adc παιρνει την τιμη 0 στα 0V και καπου 1020 στα 5V... οποτε αν κανουμε 1020/2 = 510 και αν το τυποσουμε στην οθονη σαν "5.10V" θα ειναι σαν ενα βολτομετρο μεχρι τα 5V...
> 
> 
> 
> φίλε Nemmesis να μου επιτρέψεις να σου κάνω μία μικρή διόρθωση ο adc είναι 10bit, άρα για την ακρίβεια των υπολογισμών σου να 
> πούμε ότι ο μέγιστος αριθμός είναι 1024 σε αυτή τη περίπτωση δεν είναι σημαντικό αλλά σε κάποια άλλη ίσος .
> 
> και μία ερώτηση τώρα , πώς εισάγεις του LCD Custom Character στο πρόγραμμα σου?



το ξερω οτι δεν εχει ακριβεια αλλα ακομα δεν χρειαστικα κατι τετοιο... ηθελα δοκιμαστηκα να το κανω ισα ισα για να δω αν μπορω να δουλεψω την adc...

οσο για τους custom char ο κωδικας ειναι απλος... απλα στελνεις την εντολη " LCD_Cmd(%01000000)" για να ετοιμαστει η οθονη να δεχτει τα byte για τους char... και μετα στελνεις τα byte με την πληροφορια... θα σε βοηθεισει η εικονα...



    LCD_Cmd(%01000000)       'entolh gia na dextei ta bit gia tous custom char...

    LCD_Chr_Cp(%00011011)  '1
    for i = 1 to 6                      '1
    LCD_Chr_Cp(%00011000)  '1
    next i                                '1
    LCD_Chr_Cp(%00011011)  '1



    for i = 1 to 8                      '2
    LCD_Chr_Cp(%00011011)  '2
    next i                                 '2



    LCD_Chr_Cp(%00011011)  '3
    for i = 1 to 6                      '3
    LCD_Chr_Cp(%00000000)  '3
    next i                 '3
    LCD_Chr_Cp(%00011011)  '3
    LCD_Chr_Cp(%00011011)  '4



    for i = 1 to 6                      '4
    LCD_Chr_Cp(%00000001)  '4
    next i                                '4
    LCD_Chr_Cp(%00011011)  '4



    LCD_Chr_Cp(%00011011)  '5
    for i = 1 to 6                      '5
    LCD_Chr_Cp(%00011001)  '5
    next i                                '5
    LCD_Chr_Cp(%00011011)  '5


μπορεις να φτιαξεις 2custom char απλα στελνοντας οχι 8byte αλλα 16byte ή 24byte για 3char... η οθονη εχει δικο της καταχωριτη ολισθισης μολις γεμισει η μια θεση να παει στην αλλη...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από DT200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από Nemmesis
> ...



δεν το ειπα για τον DT200... αλλα για το πως θα προστατευτη ο DT200 απο ατομα που ας πουμε θα ζητησουνε οθονη θα την φερει ο DT200 και τελικα ομως δεν θα την παρουν... αλλα οκ πειρα την απαντηση μου... περιμενω νεωτερα για το ποτε θα γινει η παραγγελια και απο ποιον για να στειλουμε τα λεφτα...

----------


## DT200

δεν ξέρω τι ακριβός να πω για το θέμα, αλλά ,
οι περισσότεροι θαμώνες (Αθήνας και Θεσσαλονίκης) με έχουν 
γνωρίσει από κοντά και φυσικά με ορισμένους από εδώ μέσα 
έχουμε ξανά συνεργαστεί οικονομικά.

όλα αυτά τα λέω απλά και μόνο, για να ξέ'αγχώσω μερικούς που 
ίσος φοβούνται και θα χάσουν την ευκαιρία.

και κάτι ουσιαστικό τώρα για τι βιάζομαι να την αποκτήσω.
Άρα 
οι παραγγελίες τελειώνουν Κυριακή  6-1-2008 και τα 
χρήματα θα πρέπει να μαζευτούν μέχρι Δευ. 7-1-2008

αν κάποιος θελήσει να την αγοράσει μόνος του, από κάπου αλλού ,
να προσέξει να μην πάρει κατά λάθος την ορθογώνια διότι αυτή που θέλουμε 
εμείς είναι σχεδόν τετράγωνη. 

και φυσικά αν την βρει ποιο φθηνά να μες το πει.   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: όλα αυτά φίλε Nemesis δεν είναι για εσένα , το έγραφα γενικότερα. Τα λέμε στα άδυτα τις MikroBasic   :Very Happy:

----------


## DT200

> οσο για τους custom char ο κωδικας ειναι απλος... απλα στελνεις την εντολη " LCD_Cmd(%01000000)" για να ετοιμαστει η οθονη να δεχτει τα byte για τους char... και μετα στελνεις τα byte με την πληροφορια... θα σε βοηθεισει η εικονα...



και πώς τους καλείς για να εμφανιστούν στη οθόνη ?

EDIT: έβαλα και στο προφίλ μου την κατάλληλη εικόνα   :Wink:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Nemmesis
> 
> οσο για τους custom char ο κωδικας ειναι απλος... απλα στελνεις την εντολη " LCD_Cmd(%01000000)" για να ετοιμαστει η οθονη να δεχτει τα byte για τους char... και μετα στελνεις τα byte με την πληροφορια... θα σε βοηθεισει η εικονα...
> 
> 
> 
> και πώς τους καλείς για να εμφανιστούν στη οθόνη ?
> 
> EDIT: έβαλα και στο προφίλ μου την κατάλληλη εικόνα



χεχε ωραια η εικονα...

για να το εμφανισεις απλα γραφεις

"Lcd_Chr(2,2,%00000000)" αυτο θα εμφανισει στην δευτερη γραμμη και στηλη οτι βρισκετε στην θεση μνημης 0

στην εικονα φενεται ποιες ειναι οι θεσεις που μπορεις να κανεις custom chars...

οσο για την οθονη αν θες στειλε pm το τηλεφονο σου για να εποικινωνισουμε για το θεμα money... τα λεφτα φανταζομαι θα τα βαλω σε καποιο τραπεζικο λογαριασμο... και κατι ακομα... αν μπορεις οταν ερθουν οι οθονες να μου στειλεις την δικια μου με courier βεβαια τα εξοδα δικα μου... γιατι ειναι δυσκολο να ανεβαινω μονο και μονο για την οθονη

----------


## Lykos1986

Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να μπει στην αρχική σελίδα σαν ανακοίνωση. Πιστεύω πως θα μαζευτούν περισσότεροι ενδιαφερόμενοι έτσι... εδώ που είναι το θέμα είναι λίγο  κριμένο!!!


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι η πρώτη ομαδική που κάνομε σαν forum!!! Ιστορική μέρα!!!

----------


## DT200

λοιπόν έκανα μία δοκιμαστική παραγγελιά στον http://www.circuit-ed.com/index.aspx
αλλά ο άνθρωπος είναι ψυχοπαθείς ! θέλει 70$ για να στείλει μία οθόνη 
και μετά βέβαια έψαξα στο e-bay και βρήκα αυτό 
http://cgi.ebay.es/Graphic-Touch-scr...QQcmdZViewItem
τώρα είμαστε εντάξει (δηλαδή maximum 23 euro ο κάθε ένας)

Άρα 




> Εγώ θέλω δύο! Μμμμ… μεγάλη ομαδική μυρίζομαι!!!







> Και εγω δυο θέλω.







> OK.Ευχαριστώ. Τότε θέλω και εγώ μία.







> θελω και εγω μια...



6+3 εγώ=9 καλά πάμε !!!

δείτε και αυτό http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i0IK64oh8Q πολύ καλό !!!

----------


## dikos

Περιμένω με αγωνία να έρθει στα χέρια μου  :Laughing:

----------


## DT200

αν κάποιος θέλει να δώσει χρήματα να μου στείλει Π.Μ.
για να συνεννοηθούμε.

----------


## dikos

> προφανώς θα φτιάξουμε κάτι κοινό όλοι, άρα ένα PCB για όλους είναι αρκετό.



Λέω να φτιάχναμε ένα pcb στο μέγεθος της οθόνης και να το τοποθετούσαμε στο πίσω της μέρος.

----------


## Nemmesis

DT200 ποιον πικ δουλευεις με αυτην την οθονη?

----------


## DT200

> Λέω να φτιάχναμε ένα pcb στο μέγεθος της οθόνης και να το τοποθετούσαμε στο πίσω της μέρος.



+1

----------


## DT200

για πάρα πολύ απλές εφαρμογές μπορείς να βάλεις τον 16F8xx 
π.χ τον 16F876A , αλλά πραγματική δουλεία κάνεις με κάποιον 
18F π.χ. 18F2455.

εγώ χρησιμοποίησα και τους δύο (σαν PIN είναι το ίδιο)



e-bay.co.uk

----------


## Nemmesis

nice... εχω κατι 16F876A και μωλις τωρα εκανα παραγγελια sample απο την microchip για 18F2455...
μεσα στην βδομαδα θα σου στειλω και τα λεφτα για την οθονη... μαλλον μετα την τεταρτη

----------


## chip

Μήπως πρέπει να το ξανασκεφτείται?
Οι οθόνες θα έρθουν από Κίνα! Λόγω πολλών κοματιών το κόστος θα είναι πάνω από το όριο εκτελονισμού και λογο οτι αυτά τα δέματα τα κάνουν κάπως ογκώδη για να προστατεύσουν τις LCD από χτυπήματα διατρέχουν μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα να τα ανοίξουν στο τελωνείο... Άλλωστε με ενοποίηση παραγγελιών η διαφορά στα μεταφορικά (ανά οθόνη) είναι μικρή....Αξίζει το ρίσκο?

----------


## DT200

Όχι για αυτό θα σπάσω την παραγγελία σε πολλές .
Άλλωστε το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το κόστος αλλά η πιστωτική κάρτα,
Για αυτό την κάνω εγώ την παραγγελία .


EDIT: μόλις παράγγειλα τις πρώτες   :Very Happy:

----------


## RFΧpert

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/128x64-Dot-Mat...QQcmdZViewItem 







> λοιπόν έκανα μία δοκιμαστική παραγγελιά στον http://www.circuit-ed.com/index.aspx
> αλλά ο άνθρωπος είναι ψυχοπαθείς ! θέλει 70$ για να στείλει μία οθόνη 
> και μετά βέβαια έψαξα στο e-bay και βρήκα αυτό 
> http://cgi.ebay.es/Graphic-Touch-scr...QQcmdZViewItem
> τώρα είμαστε εντάξει (δηλαδή maximum 23 euro ο κάθε ένας)
> 
> Άρα 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Nemmesis

> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/128x64-Dot-Matrix-LCD-Blue-Backlight-White-Character_W0QQitemZ230206966308QQihZ013QQcategoryZ  26206QQcmdZViewItem 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ωραια τιμη αλλα δεν βλεπω να στελνει ελλαδα...

----------


## DT200

Έχω αγοράσει αρκετές φορές από αυτόν τον τύπο και είναι πολύ 
καλός , έχω πάρει και δύο τέτοιες οθόνες.

στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν κάνουν διότι δεν έχουν
μεμβράνη αφής , όπως αυτές που είναι παραπάνω.

επίσης είναι ορθογώνιες και όχι σχεδόν τετράγωνες.

----------


## DT200

Εχτές το βράδυ παράγγειλα άλλες δύο οθόνες 
για τον Nammesis και τον dikos .

ξεκουράστε το δάχτυλα σας παιδιά, διότι μας περιμένει 
πολύ γράψιμο (κώδικα) και πολύ ξενύχτη !

----------


## dikos

Έχω μεγάλη αγωνία... \ :Very Happy: /

----------


## Nemmesis

> Εχτές το βράδυ παράγγειλα άλλες δύο οθόνες 
> για τον Nammesis και τον dikos .
> 
> ξεκουράστε το δάχτυλα σας παιδιά, διότι μας περιμένει 
> πολύ γράψιμο (κώδικα) και πολύ ξενύχτη !



μπα... εγω θελω εξασκηση   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   και παντα ξενυχτη...

----------


## dikos

Καμία πρόταση για την χρησιμοποίηση της οθόνης για εμένα τον άσχετο, δηλαδή τη κατασκευή μπορούμε να κάνουμε;

----------


## Nemmesis

χμμ... κατασκευη??? οτι μπορεις να σκεφτεις... απλα οσο ποιο πολυπλοκο τοσο ποιο πολλες ωρες κωδικα..

----------


## DT200

> Καμία πρόταση για την χρησιμοποίηση της οθόνης για εμένα τον άσχετο, δηλαδή τη κατασκευή μπορούμε να κάνουμε;




θα προσπαθήσουμε να φτιάξουμε ότι έχουν παρουσιάσει οι άλλοι
στο youtube και μετά ότι καινούριο φανταστούμε εμείς

----------


## dikos

:Applause:

----------


## DT200

ήρθαν οι πρώτες δύο , είναι υπέροχες και μεγάλες .
αύριο μπορεί να έρθουν άλλες δύο.

το καλό είναι ότι έστειλε και το φισάκι για την 
σύνδεση της καλωvδιοταινίας με το PCB.

----------


## Nemmesis

nice nice  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ....
αντε να ερθουν και οι δικες μας να "λιωσουμε"... εχω κατι ιδεουλες για το τη να την κανουμε αλλα βλεπαντος και κανοντας...

----------


## DT200

Nemmesis σου έχω στείλει π.μ. για να μου δώσεις τα στοιχεία σου 
για το ταχυδρομείο ? αν όχι στείλ'τα

----------


## dikos

Τώρα είδα το post. Καλώς ήλθανε   :Wink:  Άντε να έρθουν και οι δικές μας.
Nemmesis τί ιδέες έχεις για την οθόνη, πές καμία.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Τώρα είδα το post. Καλώς ήλθανε   Άντε να έρθουν και οι δικές μας.
> Nemmesis τί ιδέες έχεις για την οθόνη, πές καμία.



πολλες.... μια που μου ερχετε τωρα ειναι παιχνιδι reverce... ειναι αυτο με τα ασπρα και μαυρα πουλια... κατι αλλο... ζωγραφικη με την οθονη αφης...μετα κλασικα εγω θελω να κανω ενα στροφομετρο και θερμομετρο με γραφικα... και γενικα ερχονται πολλες ιδεες...

----------


## dikos

Ανυπομονώ να αρχίσουμε   :Επιθετικός:

----------


## Nemmesis

σημερα μου ηρθαν και οι pic16f876a και pic18f2455... αντε να ερθει και η οθονη και ξεκιναμε...

----------


## dikos

Καλό ξεκίνημα  :Wink:  
Αυτά τα pic που λές θα μπορέσω να τα βρώ εύκολα για να σας ακολουθήσω με την κατασκευή, ή θα πρέπει να τα παραγγείλω;

----------


## Nemmesis

> Καλό ξεκίνημα  
> Αυτά τα pic που λές θα μπορέσω να τα βρώ εύκολα για να σας ακολουθήσω με την κατασκευή, ή θα πρέπει να τα παραγγείλω;



δεν ξερω εγω δεν εχω αγορασει κανεναν πικ μεχρι τωρα... μου φτανουν τα δειγματα που παιρνω... εγω παντος εκανα την παραγγελια 28-12-07 και ηρθαν σημερα

αν τελικα δεν βρισκεις μπορω εγω να σου στειλω κανεναν

----------


## dikos

Ποιόν pic να ψάξω να βρώ για τις κατασκευές που λες να φτιάξουμε;

----------


## Nemmesis

πιστευω ο pic16f876a ειναι ενταξη... αν χρειαστει να αλλαξουμε απο αυτον θα ειναι λογο μνημης αν και εχει αρκετη νομιζω

----------


## DT200

κοίτα , αν θέλεις απλά πράγματα μπορείς και με τον 16f876a το πρόβλημα είναι 
ότι για να κάνεις τα κόλπα που ζητάμε, δεν φτάνει ο δείκτης στοίβας και όχι η μνήμη.

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ έχω παραγγείλει το EasyPIC5 μαζί με όλες τις οθόνες (γραφικών, χαρακτήρων, αφής κλπ) και μερικά samples απο microchip. (4550, 2550, 4520).
Αυτό που δεν ξέρω ακόμα είναι κατα πόσο η οθόνη γραφικών θα μου γεμίσει τη μνήμη του μικροελεγκτή. Μήπως θα πρεπε να πάω σττον 18F8722 κλπ?

----------


## DT200

> Εγώ έχω παραγγείλει το EasyPIC5 μαζί με όλες τις οθόνες (γραφικών, χαρακτήρων, αφής κλπ)



εγώ σήμερα παρέλαβα αυτά ακριβώς που γράφεις !!!
(αλλά όταν παράγγειλα εγώ δεν είχε βγει η οθόνη αφής, κρίμα  :Evil or Very Mad:   )

αν ανησυχείς αν θα γεμίσουν αυτοί οι μ/ε θα πρέπει να έχεις τρελά σχέδια 
διότι για να κάνεις την οθόνη αφής να ζωγραφίζεις θέλεις , πάνω κάτω 5Κ
(με μερικά πειράματα που έχω κάνει εγώ χωρείς ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα)

----------


## leosedf

Ναι φτιάχνω εναν ελεγκτή πυρηνικής βόμβας και θέλω να παίζει mickey mouse σαν screen saver  και σαν startup logo.  :Very Happy: 

Δέν θέλω να ζωγραφίζω, απλα να μπορέσω να βγάλω στοιχεία του προγράμματος και ρυθμίσεις που θα γίνονται με αφή. Αντε και κανένα μικρό γραφικό. Απλά το κυρίως πρόγραμμα μπορεί να είναι μεγαλούτσικο γι αυτό με έπιασε λίγο. Θα δούμε στην πορεία.

Πρόλαβες και το πήρες έ? κι εγώ νόμιζα ήμουν γρήγορος :P

----------


## dikos

> κοίτα , αν θέλεις απλά πράγματα μπορείς και με τον 16f876a το πρόβλημα είναι 
> ότι για να κάνεις τα κόλπα που ζητάμε, δεν φτάνει ο δείκτης στοίβας και όχι η μνήμη.



Ok. Θα πάρω τον 16f876a αλλά και ποιόν άλλο για να κάνουμε την κατασκευή με την ζωγραφική;

----------


## DT200

@ Dikos 18F2455 , 18F2525 , 18F2550

@ leosedf φίλε έχω πάθει πλάκα με το εργαλείο ! πολύ καλό 
αν και νομίζω ότι προγραμματίζει μία ιδέα ποιο αργά από τον ICD2
δηλαδή για 8Κ σε έναν 18F2455 θέλει 8 δευτερόλεπτα δεν θυμάμαι πόσο
ήθελε ο ICD2.

----------


## Nemmesis

οκ... ψιλοψινομε και εγω για easypic5 και αφου εχω πλεον την glcd με TouchScreen εχω και οθονη 2χ16 με 119.00 USD ειμαι καλημενος?

----------


## leosedf

> @ Dikos 18F2455 , 18F2525 , 18F2550
> 
> @ leosedf φίλε έχω πάθει πλάκα με το εργαλείο ! πολύ καλό 
> αν και νομίζω ότι προγραμματίζει μία ιδέα ποιο αργά από τον ICD2
> δηλαδή για 8Κ σε έναν 18F2455 θέλει 8 δευτερόλεπτα δεν θυμάμαι πόσο
> ήθελε ο ICD2.



8 Δευτερόλεπτα κλαιν... η δουλειά να γίνεται σωστά και όλα οκ. Ανυπομονώ να το πάρω στα χέρια μου, το κοιτάω στο site.


Φίλε Nemmesis να είσαι σίγουρος οτι αξίζει μέχρι τελευταίας δεκάρας. Ναι πιστεύω οτι εφ όσον έχεις τις οθόνες είσαι καλυμμένος. Είναι απ τα ωραιότερα αναπτυξιακά.
Στη σελίδα επίσης έχει και διάφορα boards που μπορείς να προσθέσεις.

----------


## dikos

Πού είναι όλα αυτά που λέτε ρε παιδιά;

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από DT200
> 
> @ Dikos 18F2455 , 18F2525 , 18F2550
> 
> @ leosedf φίλε έχω πάθει πλάκα με το εργαλείο ! πολύ καλό 
> αν και νομίζω ότι προγραμματίζει μία ιδέα ποιο αργά από τον ICD2
> δηλαδή για 8Κ σε έναν 18F2455 θέλει 8 δευτερόλεπτα δεν θυμάμαι πόσο
> ήθελε ο ICD2.
> 
> ...



σιγουρα τα αξιζει... δεν εχω και προγγραμερ καλο (ειμαι με τον pic16pro απο το site εδω)... οποτε μου φενεται κατι θα γινει... απλα οχι τωρα η παραγγελια του.. ισως σε 2-3 βδομαδες...

----------


## DT200

> Πού είναι όλα αυτά που λέτε ρε παιδιά;



http://www.mikroe.com/

----------


## Nemmesis

ηρθε η οθονη... DT200 you are the man amigo i like you i like you a lot...  :OK:  αλλα αυτες τις μερες εχω βαψιματα στο δωματιο(ναι ειμαι βλ@κ@ς με τετοιο καιρο) και επισης ειναι και η εξεταστηκη οποτε δεν θελω να ασχολιθω ακομα γιατι αν την πιασω στα χερια μου δεν θα κοιμαμε πια τα βραδια θα σβηνω στο ουισκη τα δικα της τα ρημαδια τα πιξελ...  :Laughing:

----------


## DT200

Ούτε και εγώ έχω αρχίσει , αλλά αύριο θα κάνω την αρχή.

----------


## leosedf

btw μου έχει έρθει το easypic5 μαζί με τις οθόνες.
Τρελό εργαλείο, βέβαια δέν πρόλαβα να παίξω και πολύ μαζί του αλλα προβλέπεται να πέσει διάβασμα και Αγιος ο Θεός!

----------


## Tronicgr

Να μια καλη εφαρμογή για την οθονουλα:

http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/AVR...cilloscope.htm

Βεβαια μπορούμε να τροποιησουμε τον κώδικα ωστε να βάλουμε τα πληκτρα μεσω της touchscreen απευθείας στην οθονη!!

Θανος

----------


## Tronicgr

> btw μου έχει έρθει το easypic5 μαζί με τις οθόνες.
> Τρελό εργαλείο, βέβαια δέν πρόλαβα να παίξω και πολύ μαζί του αλλα προβλέπεται να πέσει διάβασμα και Αγιος ο Θεός!




Ξερετε αν φέρνει κανεις το easypic5 στην Ελλαδα? Δεν τα πάω καλα με τις παραγγελίες μεσω ιντερνετ...   :Rolling Eyes:  

Θανος

----------


## Nemmesis

> Να μια καλη εφαρμογή για την οθονουλα:
> 
> http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/AVR...cilloscope.htm
> 
> Βεβαια μπορούμε να τροποιησουμε τον κώδικα ωστε να βάλουμε τα πληκτρα μεσω της touchscreen απευθείας στην οθονη!!
> 
> Θανος



δεν γινεται και τοσο ευκολο οσο νομιζεις... δεν εχει πικ η κατασκευη αλλα avr... βεβαια για οσους ασχολουνται με avr ειναι αρκετα ευκολο νομιζω

οπ... τωρα το προσεξα οτι ειναι και ελληναρας αυτος που το εκανε...

----------


## leosedf

http://cmccord.co.uk/FYP/index.htm
http://kudelsko.free.fr/oscilloscope/sommaire.htm
http://sjeffroy.free.fr/Oscilloscope/oscilloscope.html
http://www.semifluid.com/?p=15
http://telesys.ru/electronics/projects.php?do=p060
http://rapidshare.com/files/84726891...ope_40MSPS.rar

----------


## dikos

Πώς πάνε οι κατασκευές με την οθόνη;
Κάνατε τίποτα;

----------


## DT200

εγώ σήμερα την άναψα και έκανα τα πρώτα γραφικά .
ελπίζω μέχρι το βράδυ να έχω κάνει κάτι και με την αφής.

----------


## leosedf

Εμένα με τσάτισε αρκετά μπορώ να πώ.
Εχω πρόβλημα να εμφανίσω γραφικά και μερικές φορές δεν μου δουλεύει η οθόνη χαρακτηρων αλλα το παλεύω.
Προσπαθώ να δοκιμάσω ενα πρόγραμμα που διαβάζει εναν αισθητήρα που έφτιαξε ενας τύπος αλλα δεν μπορώ να το κάνω να λειτουργήσει.

----------


## dikos

> εγώ σήμερα την άναψα και έκανα τα πρώτα γραφικά .
> ελπίζω μέχρι το βράδυ να έχω κάνει κάτι και με την αφής.



Ανέβασε και καμία φώτο να δούμε  :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/9772/dsc00549cy9.jpg
huhuhuhuhuhu  :Smile:

----------


## DT200

ωραίο ! 

εγώ προσπάθησα να ξεκολλήσω την μεμβράνη αφής από την μία 
οθόνη και να την περιστρέψω 180 μοίρες διότι με εξυπηρετούσε καλύτερα
αλλά ... έσπασε και τέλος.

το καλό είναι ότι κάτι είχα πετύχει , η συνέχεια σε λίγες ημέρες.

Υ.Γ. η μεμβράνη αφής είναι στερεωμένη πάνω σε ένα σκληρό αλλά εύθραυστο κρύσταλλο.

----------


## DT200

> Εμένα με τσάτισε αρκετά μπορώ να πώ.
> Εχω πρόβλημα να εμφανίσω γραφικά και μερικές φορές δεν μου δουλεύει η οθόνη χαρακτηρων αλλα το παλεύω.
> Προσπαθώ να δοκιμάσω ενα πρόγραμμα που διαβάζει εναν αισθητήρα που έφτιαξε ενας τύπος αλλα δεν μπορώ να το κάνω να λειτουργήσει.



σε τι γλώσσα γράφεις ?
τι γραφικά φτιάχνεις ?
απ' ότι θα έχεις καταλάβει θέλει προσοχή η ρύθμιση των dip switch .

----------


## leosedf

mikrobasic έτσι κι αλλιώς οτιδήποτε μπορείς να κάνεις και σε C γίνεται σε mikrobasic.
Ναι το ξέρω ολους τους διακόπτες τους έχω σωστά.
Η μεμβράνη είναι στα 7 δολλάρια οπότε την αντικαθιστάς εύκολα, το σπάσιμο είναι να προγραμματίσεις για να λειτουργήσει.

----------


## Nemmesis

> ωραίο ! 
> 
> εγώ προσπάθησα να ξεκολλήσω την μεμβράνη αφής από την μία 
> οθόνη και να την περιστρέψω 180 μοίρες διότι με εξυπηρετούσε καλύτερα
> αλλά ... έσπασε και τέλος.
> 
> το καλό είναι ότι κάτι είχα πετύχει , η συνέχεια σε λίγες ημέρες.
> 
> Υ.Γ. η μεμβράνη αφής είναι στερεωμένη πάνω σε ένα σκληρό αλλά εύθραυστο κρύσταλλο.



νομιζω καπου ειχα δει να πουλανε σκετα αυτα τα τζαμακια που ειναι πανο ο ασθητηρας αφης... αν το βρω ξανα θα κανω λινκ

----------


## dikos

Μόλις τελείωσα την κατασκευή του προγραμματιστή p16pro και μένει μόνο να δώ άν δουλεύει. :P Τι ρεύμα θέλει ρε παιδιά για να δουλέψει;
Περιμένω καμμιά κατασκευή να κάνετε με την οθόνη για να τον τσεκάρω κιόλας.  :Wink:

----------


## gsmaster

> Μόλις τελείωσα την κατασκευή του προγραμματιστή p16pro και μένει μόνο να δώ άν δουλεύει. :P Τι ρεύμα θέλει ρε παιδιά για να δουλέψει;
> Περιμένω καμμιά κατασκευή να κάνετε με την οθόνη για να τον τσεκάρω κιόλας.



16-17V

----------


## dikos

Άν του δώσω τάση και τον συνδέσω στο pc χωρίς να βάλω κάποιο τσιπάκι ανάβει κανένα led απο τα τρία;

----------


## Nemmesis

ναι... αναβει μονο το πρασινο led ΑΛΛΑ πρεπει να τρεχεις το προγραμμα αλλιως αναβουν ολα αλλα πολυ λιγο..

----------


## dikos

ok.
Ανυπομονώ να τον δοκιμάσω
Από πρόγραμμα θα τρέξω το PICALL με τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις έτσι;

----------


## DT200

> νομιζω καπου ειχα δει να πουλανε σκετα αυτα τα τζαμακια που ειναι πανο ο ασθητηρας αφης... αν το βρω ξανα θα κανω λινκ



σε ευχαριστώ φίλε αλλά με λίγο ψάξιμο που έκανα δεν βρήκα κάτι καλύτερο από αυτό 
http://www.mikroe.com/en/tools/easypic5/  (κάτω , κάτω) 

το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι χρεώνει 18 ευρώ μεταφορικά όσο μικρό και να είναι για αυτό και εγώ πείρα άλλες 
δύο οθόνες και 5 μεμβράνες αφής.   :Cool:

----------


## tasos987

Στο site της mikroelektronika http://www.mikroe.com/en/distributors/#greece αναφερει δυο εταιριες .
Με δεδομενο το ενδιαφερον για συγκεκριμενες αγορες απο συγκεκριμενες εταιριες που εχουμε τα μελη αυτου του forum (παραδειγμα το παρον thread , to http://hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6877 και πολλα αλλα threds) μηπως ενα τηλ. στις συγκεκριμενες ελληνικες εταιριες και ελειψει ανταποκρισης μερικα κοσμητικα mails στις μητρικες εταιριες φερουν καποιο αποτελεσμα ?
Και αυτο γιατι εχουμε φτασει να πληρωνουμε περισοτερα σε Ρ&Η παρα για τα υλικα που παραγγελνουμε  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Nemmesis

παιδια εκανα και εγω τα πειραματα μου με την glcd... ολα οκ για τα λιγα που εκανα... τωρα θελω να δω και τι παιζει με την touchscreen... απο το παραγειγματα που ειδα στην mikrobasic καταλαβα οτι εχει αναλογικη εξοδο... κανω λαθος? αν οχι τοτε ειναι ευκολο να την δουλεψω... αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω το pinout απο το touchscreen... αν καταλαβα καλα θελει "+" "-" και βγαζει "χ" "ψ" αναλογικα οποτε 4πιν... καμια help?

----------


## leosedf

> Στο site της mikroelektronika http://www.mikroe.com/en/distributors/#greece αναφερει δυο εταιριες .
> Με δεδομενο το ενδιαφερον για συγκεκριμενες αγορες απο συγκεκριμενες εταιριες που εχουμε τα μελη αυτου του forum (παραδειγμα το παρον thread , to http://hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6877 και πολλα αλλα threds) μηπως ενα τηλ. στις συγκεκριμενες ελληνικες εταιριες και ελειψει ανταποκρισης μερικα κοσμητικα mails στις μητρικες εταιριες φερουν καποιο αποτελεσμα ?
> Και αυτο γιατι εχουμε φτασει να πληρωνουμε περισοτερα σε Ρ&Η παρα για τα υλικα που παραγγελνουμε



Κλαιν.... Δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να δώσω λεφτά εκει. Καλύτερα να τα πάρουν οι Σέρβοι.


Nemmesis αναλογική είναι αλλα δέν έχω καταφέρει να δώ τί παίζει ακόμα λόγω χρόνου. Σημαντικό είναι να είναι ρυθμισμένα σωστά και τα dip switches του touch panel controller.

----------


## Nemmesis

βρε εγω δεν εχω easypic5... για αυτο ψαχνωμαι... dt200 μπορεις να πεις εσυ που ειναι η τροφοδοσια και που η εξοδος στα 4πιν? και επιση ποια η ταση λειτουργιας? ρωταω εσενα για εχεις easypic5 και μπορεις να δεις που συνδεωνται τα 4 πιν... δεν θελω να δωσω ταση στα κουτουρι για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι δεν μπορω να περιμενω 10μερες μεχρι να ερθει η παραγγελια με καινουργια touch panel αν κανω κατι σε αυτην που εχω τωρα...

----------


## DT200

Δες εδώ  και κατέβασε το   EasyPIC5 Manual [6.7MB] που είναι περίπου στο κέντρο τις σελίδας 

http://www.mikroe.com/en/tools/easypic5/

----------


## dikos

Ρε παιδιά με αυτήν την οθόνη που πήραμε έχει φτιάξει κανείς τίποτα; :Bored:

----------


## pantelis51

Γνωρίζει κανείς που θα βρω τις εντολές για GLCD με KS0107 και πως θα τη λειτουργήσω σε PIC;

----------


## giannhssdra

καλημερα
μια γενικη ερωτηση για αυτες τις οθονες
εχουν μεσα ετοιμους χαρακτηρες η τους κανεις μονος σου?δλδ θα πρεπει να την δουλευεισ pixel-pixel?θετεις το byte που θελεις να αλλαξεις και στελνεις τα δεδομενα?

----------


## giannhssdra

η υπαρχουν τπτ προγραμματα που να σχεδιαζεις τι θελεις και να σου παραγει καποιον κωδικα που μπορεις να τον περασεις στο με

----------


## GeorgeVita

> καλημερα
> μια γενικη ερωτηση για αυτες τις οθονες
> εχουν μεσα ετοιμους χαρακτηρες η τους κανεις μονος σου?δλδ θα πρεπει να την δουλευεισ pixel-pixel?θετεις το byte που θελεις να αλλαξεις και στελνεις τα δεδομενα?



Γειά σου *giannhssdra*,
δεν  μπόρεσα να διαβάσω τα προηγούμενα 112 posts (ήταν και παλιά...) οπότε μένω στη δική σου ερώτηση. Τα Graphics LCD 128x64 (ίσως και άλλα) χωρίζονται σε δύο κατηγορίες:
α. με controller Τ6963C (ή συμβατό) με character set και καλή οργάνωση μνήμης (σελίδες, γραμμές κλπ
β. με 'row-column memory mapped' KS0107/KS0108 στα οποία τα κάνεις ΟΛΑ εσύ!

Οσα έχουν το T6963C έχουν δυνατότητες 'custom' χαρακτήρων (πάρα πολλά, όχι μόνο 8 ) και 1-2 μεγέθη σε 2-3 γραμματοσειρές. Ειναι γενικά σύνθετα στην οδήγηση αλλά πιο εύκολα από τα β.

Τα φθηνότερα Graphic LCDs με τα KS0107/8 έχουν απλά τη μνήμη όλων των pixels και εσύ μέσω του δικού σου μController δημιουργείς όλο το 'σκηνικό'. Εκτός του κόστους έχεις και το θετικό των περισσότερων μοντέλων/κατασκευαστών (χρώματα, μεγέθη κλπ.).

Σε κάθε περίπτωση ψάχνεις για έτοιμες βιβλιοθήκες από τον κατασκευαστή του μController που χρησιμοποιείς (microchip, atmel, ...) και εφόσον βρείς κάτι χρησιμοποιείς 'συμβατό' LCD.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## giannhssdra

μερικες ερωτησεις σχετικα με την οθονη.
οταν δινω ταση στην οθονη και πριν κανω την αρχικοποιηση τι τιμη  εχουν ολα τα byte της οθονης?εχουν 0χ00 και δεν πρεπει να την καθαρισω η πρεπει να την καθαρισω στελνοντας 0 σε ολα τα byte στην αρχικοποιηση.

επισης οταν δινω γειωση στο rst της οθονης θα χρειαστει παλι αρχικοποιηση η οχι?
ευχαριστω

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου *giannhssdra*,
σε μερικά LCD υπάρχει εντολή 'clear display' η οποία γράφει 0x00 ή spaces στη μνήμη. Ο παλμός reset μηδενίζει διάφορα registers αλλά όχι απαραίτητα και τη μνήμη. Στην εφαρμογή σου προτείνω να κάνεις reset (ή απλά να αρκεστείς στο power reset) και μετά να κάνεις initialize όλη την οθόνη με τα προκαθορισμένα. Αν έχεις κάπου πεδίο παραμέτρων γράψε κενά,  '0' ή '-'.

Δώσε συγκεκριμένο πλήρη κωδικό οθόνης (και link αν έχεις) για να διαβάσω το datasheet (το οποίο σίγουρα θα έχει τις απαντήσεις).

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------

